# Wish us luck



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My son shot a very nice 8 point tonight. Shot ended up being back guts in blood trail ton of blood though. Initially thought shot looked good low light though was hard to tell for sure. Gave him 2 hours before going in. Only tracked maybe 100 yards marked where he crossed creek heading towards bedding.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> My son shot a very nice 8 point tonight. Shot ended up being back guts in blood trail ton of blood though. Initially thought shot looked good low light though was hard to tell for sure. Gave him 2 hours before going in. Only tracked maybe 100 yards marked where he crossed creek heading towards bedding.


Nice & cold overnight. Hope you find him.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have found a lot of deer myself and others have made poor shots on. I hope you pick up the trail tomorrow. Good thing is he can carry a gun tomorrow while looking. Nothing worse than hurting an animal and not finishing the job but if you hunt long enough it will happen to you. I wish you luck but that's hunting. It's a hard lesson.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Smart to back out. He had all night to lay down. Now go get him. GL.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. This his his first one we've had to back out on. We all know the feeling. Luckily we had heavy blood


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck finding him.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck . Good choice backing out but hopefully you didn't bump him by taking the trail 100 yds .

Once I know it's a gut shot I back out . Either by what I witnessed at the shot or when I look at the arrow . The usually don't go far . Unless you bump em.

Keep us posted . I bet your gonna have a happy kiddo this morning when you recover him . Sounds like you got liver or kidney if there's a ample blood trail . .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure hope you guys find him this morning.
Like has been said before...you made the right choice backing out.
Good luck...


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

If he wasnt bumped he shouldnt go far. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Didn't go far at all. Circled back around and was dead 25 yards from where we stopped last night. Got back of lungs and barely caught the diaphragm which opened up the tube going into the front of the guts.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

WHAT A SMILE!!
Nice deer too- lol! Glad the recovery was short and sweet.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice! But I thought he would look happier that he found it 😀👍


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

He's one happy boy. Congrats.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh yeah hes deffinately on cloud 9. That's his 4th deer and second buck now


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

well done young man


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Nice Buck, Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great, looks like a good body on him to.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations to that young fellar on an excellent buck!
Know you're a proud dad!
Very glad you guys found him.
Neither of you prolly slept a wink last night.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice deer good job finding him


----------

